# cheap gear



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

after 5 years of exclusive costly electric playing I recently sold my strat and prri and had previously sold other amps and gits, and in january bought a j45, electricly Im left with a cheap solid state fender champ 30,cost 100 bucks and a chinese epi 339 and when i pulled them out and played I loved them, I think cause they are "cheap" I didnt care if they sounded a little crappy I just PLAYED, no obsessing about minutae re sound, tubes speakers,picups etc- just freedom to wail, I guess to me that is the beauty of cheap stuff- just wail and dont sweat the little stuff, and I dont pretend they " as good as American stuff"- they arnt but they can be just as much fun


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Sometimes it's nice to just sit and appreciate something for what it is and not worry about what it isn't. As a lefty, with limited selection (without paying HUGE custom shop prices) I often find the NECESSITY of appreciating what I have. It's just too depressing to want something readily available righty that would cost an arm and a leg for a custom lefty. While they're not chinese copies, American Standard Strats aren't exactly "special", but I've really grown to appreciate mine, simply for what they are and how easily I can make pleasing sounds with them.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2016)

I have a few 'inexpensive' guits that I prefer playing and a variety of higher end stuff that I rarely touch. 
Mainly because I don't have to worry about dinging or being extra careful with them.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I never really think about origin country once I start playing. There's no reason to worry about it. I only worry about it when I'm transporting gear and need to know it will be OK when I open the case.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I have a dozen or so really great players. Some of them were very nice guitars when they were new. I bought them used at very good prices because they had been abused. Some time fixing them up and now I have some very nice guitars to play that I don't have to worry about getting some wear on them. I can take any of them to a bar jam, garage jam, or whatever. I can windmill like Pete Townsound and not worry about the guitar. If someone wants to borrow one I have no problem lending them. I love to look at pretty guitars but owning one is more trouble than it is worth to me.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

JBFairthorne said:


> Sometimes it's nice to just sit and appreciate something for what it is and not worry about what it isn't. As a lefty, with limited selection (without paying HUGE custom shop prices) I often find the NECESSITY of appreciating what I have. It's just too depressing to want something readily available righty that would cost an arm and a leg for a custom lefty. While they're not chinese copies, American Standard Strats aren't exactly "special", but I've really grown to appreciate mine, simply for what they are and how easily I can make pleasing sounds with them.


Just out of curiosity, you never tought of getting gears a la Jimi? He played righty as a lefty and turned to be an OK player. 

For a lefty.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

jimmy c g said:


> after 5 years of exclusive costly electric playing I recently sold my strat and prri and had previously sold other amps and gits, and in january bought a j45, electricly Im left with a cheap solid state fender champ 30,cost 100 bucks and a chinese epi 339 and when i pulled them out and played I loved them, I think cause they are "cheap" I didnt care if they sounded a little crappy I just PLAYED, no obsessing about minutae re sound, tubes speakers,picups etc- just freedom to wail, I guess to me that is the beauty of cheap stuff- just wail and dont sweat the little stuff, and I dont pretend they " as good as American stuff"- they arnt but they can be just as much fun


As a starter, I fully appreciate the cheaper gear. I am "in charge" of three sets of gears, with the kid's, so everything I need to get 3x...

My small Roland cube is plenty enough and I won't cry if it gets damaged. Down the road I may get a higher end setup, but there's going to be place for the cheaper stuff for quite some time...


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Jamdog said:


> Just out of curiosity, you never tought of getting gears a la Jimi? He played righty as a lefty and turned to be an OK player.
> 
> For a lefty.


I tried converting a righty once. It was a fantastic early 90s Japanese Fender Tele Plus. It was HEAVY. That Japanese White Ash was dense. It sounded great. I had the nut converted and set up lefty. There are a lot of issues with conversions, improperly angle bridge pus, upper fret access, putting an extra hole for a guitar strap pin, weird positioning of jacks, but really the only thing I couldn't live with was the control positioning. I often hit the pu selector switch and I used to rub up angainst the tone knob so often...you know how those Tele tones knobs are, with the knurled diamond pattern...that I was literally wearing a hole out of the middle of my inner forearm. My arm looked like I was a needle junky. I eventually got someone to grind the knob down and re-chrome it but I ended up getting rid of the guitar. While I've considered trying to convert again (simply for the ease of getting something I've wanted for a long time, a '72 Thinline RI), even to the point of making an offer or two here and there, I just couldn't pull the trigger. They're just never "right". I'm just not willing or able to make the "compromise".


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

JBFairthorne said:


> I tried converting a righty once. It was a fantastic early 90s Japanese Fender Tele Plus. It was HEAVY. That Japanese White Ash was dense. It sounded great. I had the nut converted and set up lefty. There are a lot of issues with conversions, improperly angle bridge pus, upper fret access, putting an extra hole for a guitar strap pin, weird positioning of jacks, but really the only thing I couldn't live with was the control positioning. I often hit the pu selector switch and I used to rub up angainst the tone knob so often...you know how those Tele tones knobs are, with the knurled diamond pattern...that I was literally wearing a hole out of the middle of my inner forearm. My arm looked like I was a needle junky. I eventually got someone to grind the knob down and re-chrome it but I ended up getting rid of the guitar. While I've considered trying to convert again (simply for the ease of getting something I've wanted for a long time, a '72 Thinline RI), even to the point of making an offer or two here and there, I just couldn't pull the trigger. They're just never "right". I'm just not willing or able to make the "compromise".


I hear lots of lefties liked vantage guitars for their easier left-hand conversions.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2016)

or any double cut style like a SG.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Unfortunately you still have knobs and switches to contend with. I'm sure if you started playing like that, you would develop an arm positioning that came to feel comfortable without hitting the knobs/switches, but to adapt after 20 years of playing isn't going to happen (at least not for me). Basically what ends up happening is...you spend a lot of time and maybe $ on converting a guitar that comes close to being playable with effort and possibly changing your natural arm positioning...but it's just NEVER quite right. That's not even getting into the need to undo everything if you want to sell...and hope nothing you did was irreversible. It just ain't worth it, IMO, when there are SO MANY excellent actual lefty guitars out there (albeit maybe not the exact model or colour or configuration you want).

While I appreciate the suggestions and the helpful intent behind them, trust me, you'll never really understand what it's like being a lefty guitar player (without a bottomless pit bank account) in a righty world.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

JBFairthorne said:


> Unfortunately you still have knobs and switches to contend with. I'm sure if you started playing like that, you would develop an arm positioning that came to feel comfortable without hitting the knobs/switches, but to adapt after 20 years of playing isn't going to happen (at least not for me). Basically what ends up happening is...you spend a lot of time and maybe $ on converting a guitar that comes close to being playable with effort and possibly changing your natural arm positioning...but it's just NEVER quite right. That's not even getting into the need to undo everything if you want to sell...and hope nothing you did was irreversible. It just ain't worth it, IMO, when there are SO MANY excellent actual lefty guitars out there (albeit maybe not the exact model or colour or configuration you want).
> 
> While I appreciate the suggestions and the helpful intent behind them, trust me, you'll never really understand what it's like being a lefty guitar player (without a bottomless pit bank account) in a righty world.


I would think a lefty would have to become quite adept in building the things they want instead of being able to buy them. Or simply end up with an eclectic collection of whatever was available in the wrong handed department of Kijiji


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm still at my happiest playing my Squier guitars.


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

I have been playing a Squier as my main (and only) electric guitar for around 6 years now, I had some mods on it to suit my playing but it wasn't much more than $300 in total, including the guitar! All second hand. 
Now I'm in the preparations to get my second electric and is going to be MIU only because my wife considers I should have a "real" one. 
I do remote recording sessions for artists that wouldn't have called me again if I'd showed up in person with that Squier in a real studio.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

laristotle said:


> or any double cut style like a SG.


I actually am one of those lefties who play a right handed guitar backwards,so,those double cut symmetrical bodies are a necessity. I actually have two old Vantages,( here comes that old Vantage thread )one a lefty that I needed to have the nut reversed and then restrung . The other being a righty that I just flip over to play. So for me, the low e is on the bottom of the neck and the high e is on the top. It makes sense in a weird way for me because the lowest notes are on the bottom and the highest notes are closest to me. The only thing I really don't like are models with 2 volume and 2 tone controls. My picking arm gets in the way!
There have been a few players who used this method...Doyle Bramwell and Albert King I think.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

leftysg said:


> I actually am one of those lefties who play a right handed guitar backwards,so,those double cut symmetrical bodies are a necessity. I actually have two old Vantages,( here comes that old Vantage thread )one a lefty that I needed to have the nut reversed and then restrung . The other being a righty that I just flip over to play. So for me, the low e is on the bottom of the neck and the high e is on the top. It makes sense in a weird way for me because the lowest notes are on the bottom and the highest notes are closest to me. The only thing I really don't like are models with 2 volume and 2 tone controls. My picking arm gets in the way!
> There have been a few players who used this method...Doyle Bramwell and Albert King I think.


My picking gets in the way of the upper volume, and I am a righty. So...........


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

cboutilier said:


> I would think a lefty would have to become quite adept in building the things they want instead of being able to buy them. Or simply end up with an eclectic collection of whatever was available in the wrong handed department of Kijiji


I'm not much of a "builder". And yeah, as a lefty you tend to end up with a collection of whatever is available...which in my case are mostly American Standard Strats.



leftysg said:


> I actually am one of those lefties who play a right handed guitar backwards,so,those double cut symmetrical bodies are a necessity. I actually have two old Vantages,( here comes that old Vantage thread )one a lefty that I needed to have the nut reversed and then restrung . The other being a righty that I just flip over to play. So for me, the low e is on the bottom of the neck and the high e is on the top. It makes sense in a weird way for me because the lowest notes are on the bottom and the highest notes are closest to me. The only thing I really don't like are models with 2 volume and 2 tone controls. My picking arm gets in the way!
> There have been a few players who used this method...Doyle Bramwell and Albert King I think.


Almost every lefty has played this way to one degree or another. That's the only way we get to try all those easily obtainable righties that just don't exist lefty. I have a really hard time arching my fingers enough and NOT muting the fatter strings when chording, if the fatter strings are on the bottom of the guitar.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

JBFairthorne said:


> I'm not much of a "builder". And yeah, as a lefty you tend to end up with a collection of whatever is available...which in my case are mostly American Standard Strats.
> 
> 
> 
> Almost every lefty has played this way to one degree or another. That's the only way we get to try all those easily obtainable righties that just don't exist lefty. I have a really hard time arching my fingers enough and NOT muting the fatter strings when chording, if the fatter strings are on the bottom of the guitar.


Come to Halifax. 4 or 5 lefty guitars popped up on Kijiji this weekend. I've also got a line on a nice MIJ lefty strat


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

3 American Standard Strats is plenty...maybe too many. I currently have one for sale.


----------



## Gavz (Feb 27, 2016)

My go-to is an anniversary Squier Tele with custom pickups, maybe $300.00 all-in. I have dropped it a few times and rearranged the electronics countless times, but it still plays awesome. Love the Tele necks! That being said, the Peavy XXX that I was babysitting for 10 years now went back to it's owner, so I am looking for a suitable replacement .


----------



## PTWamps (Aug 5, 2016)

Last year I acquired a Yamaha EG112 -- basically the student pack version of a Pacifica -- when a guy traded me a drum kit and threw the "defective" guitar in for free (all it needed was some contact cleaner on the electronics). With a little TLC it sounded and played every bit as good as my MIM Strat.


----------



## danielSunn0))) (Dec 28, 2015)

Even though they've been gaining more and more notoriety, I'm big into lawsuit guitars that are still found at an honest price. I just picked up an El Degas Les Paul Custom copy, set neck for $450 and it's awesome. I couldn't imagine an actual Gibson feeling any better than the one I now have. I also have a bolt-on version I got for $300 and a Flying V also for $300. All El Degas. Oh, also picked up Teisco Del Rey copy of a Dan Armstrong acrylic from the 60's for $100 a while back!
Still, that 4 guitars for less than a Studio LP and the only real issues I've encountered is because they're old and some have been unused for so long, they need a good set up and a fresh pack of strings.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

So you bought Sambonee's guitars he was selling? 

Also, an LP studio can be had for $750 used more often than not, which is a far more fair price comparison given you were buying used guitars.

I'm still mad at myself for not getting a vintage traynor or two when they were still $350 a piece.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Budda said:


> So you bought Sambonee's guitars he was selling?
> 
> Also, an LP studio can be had for $750 used more often than not, which is a far more fair price comparison given you were buying used guitars.
> 
> I'm still mad at myself for not getting a vintage traynor or two when they were still $350 a piece.


I'm into my 22W vintage Pepco for $120, including the Jensen Concert EM1500 (C15n).


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

cboutilier said:


> I'm into my 22W vintage Pepco for $120, including the Jensen Concert EM1500 (C15n).


That"s great but its not the el degas I was talking about


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2016)

Here's an interesting and possibly worth snatching deal for someone in the Windsor area.

1972 el Degas les Paul and Vintage Riviera amp in great condition. $325.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

laristotle said:


> Here's an interesting and possibly worth snatching deal for someone in the Windsor area.
> 
> 1972 el Degas les Paul and Vintage Riviera amp in great condition. $325.


That deal doesn't exist, it sold within the first 20 minutes, months ago.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Yeah my buddy looked into it, long gone.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

laristotle said:


> Here's an interesting and possibly worth snatching deal for someone in the Windsor area.
> 
> 1972 el Degas les Paul and Vintage Riviera amp in great condition. $325.





Tone Chaser said:


> That deal doesn't exist, it sold within the first 20 minutes, months ago.





Budda said:


> Yeah my buddy looked into it, long gone.


Even bigger deal if that cabinet had the Jensen RSC speaker and not the shitty marsland. I have that cabinet with the Jensen and it rocks.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

jimmy c g said:


> to me that is the beauty of cheap stuff- just wail and dont sweat the little stuff


Great chops will take you further than expensive gear ever will.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

The main things to consider is what is the gear used for? WIll it fit that use?
Cheap in price is no issue--cheap in quality ma or my not be an issue--depending on the use.

But you should never have to apologize for your gear if it does what it supposed to do.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I was a snob when it came to guitars and equip. but soon realized that i need cheaper equip. to bring to all the gigs i do and not worry about if its gonna get stolen or damaged etc.. Once i accepted that part, all was fine. Best Tele that i have owned in over 48 years of playing is my CV made in China Tele. Yes, it has been hot rodded but it really what i need. Like the song says: "You dont always get what you want but you get what you need"


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

marcos said:


> Best Tele that i have owned in over 48 years of playing is my CV made in China Tele.
> 
> "You don't always get what you want but you get what you need"


This is a bit embarrassing...but I've been having loads of fun with this 1976 Yamaha FG 110-1 recently. Maybe I'm regressing in direct correlation with the number of candles on my birthday cake ??!!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

zontar said:


> The main things to consider is what is the gear used for? WIll it fit that use?
> Cheap in price is no issue--cheap in quality ma or my not be an issue--depending on the use.
> 
> But you should never have to apologize for your gear if it does what it supposed to do.


Very true. I had a Crate VC5212, like the one Mark Knopfler used in the studio in the 90's. But I found, as did MK, that as amazing as it sounded it was too unreliable for the stage.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

marcos said:


> I was a snob when it came to guitars and equip. but soon realized that i need cheaper equip. to bring to all the gigs i do and not worry about if its gonna get stolen or damaged etc.. Once i accepted that part, all was fine. Best Tele that i have owned in over 48 years of playing is my CV made in China Tele. Yes, it has been hot rodded but it really what i need. Like the song says: "You dont always get what you want but you get what you need"


Damage happens and insurance covers theft. Problem solved - gig the nice stuff to .


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I think nowadays, since everything is CNC cut and all the various guitar parts actually FIT correctly, cheaper guitars are much better than they were years ago, when everything was done manually by potentially unskilled labour

not sure if the same can be said about amps, but there are some great inexpensive amps out there too.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

bolero said:


> I think nowadays, since everything is CNC cut and all the various guitar parts actually FIT correctly, cheaper guitars are much better than they were years ago, when everything was done manually by potentially unskilled labour
> 
> not sure if the same can be said about amps, but there are some great inexpensive amps out there too.


What I gather from reviews us that cheaper guitars have unreliable tuners and sucky pups. 

If you're to change these anyway, the only thing that remains us the wood choice.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Jamdog said:


> What I gather from reviews us that cheaper guitars have unreliable tuners and sucky pups.
> 
> If you're to change these anyway, the only thing that remains us the wood choice.


Let's not forget the cheapest electronics money can buy, the cheapest hardware that money can buy and no case. I've done the math. Quite often, by the time you buy a case and upgrade the electronics and hardware, you're in for almost as much as just buying a higher quality guitar. If you like cheaper gear, that's cool, just appreciate it for what it is.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

JBFairthorne said:


> Let's not forget the cheapest electronics money can buy, the cheapest hardware that money can buy and no case. I've done the math. Quite often, by the time you buy a case and upgrade the electronics and hardware, you're in for almost as much as just buying a higher quality guitar. If you like cheaper gear, that's cool, just appreciate it for what it is.


I personally like good deals on entry level guitars that people forgot to learn to play. 
I've got a sub 50$ squier that is more than half decent.
Had minor damages. I swapped some parts.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm not against cheap guitars. I'm against sinking a bunch of dough into a cheap guitar.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Budda said:


> Damage happens and insurance covers theft. Problem solved - gig the nice stuff to .


I should look into the insurance aspect...i dont play out much...once a month when were busy, just to not over saturate ourselves...but...last i looked into it...playing out that little isnt cost effective for insurance...and home insurance doesnt cover theft from outside of the house...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I have a Vox 15R Pathfinder that I got free with guitar I bought 10 years ago. Sold that guitar 5 years ago. Still have the Vox. It sits beside my desktop computer. It gets used when I practice along with YouTube vids and such. It gets more time than larger rig with the pedal board. Best damn piece of cheap gear around.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

JBFairthorne said:


> I'm not against cheap guitars. I'm against sinking a bunch of dough into a cheap guitar.


I'd feel bad to put anything of greater value than the guitar itself, so I think we share the same view.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

Robert1950 said:


> I have a Vox 15R Pathfinder that I got free with guitar I bought 10 years ago. Sold that guitar 5 years ago. Still have the Vox. It sits beside my desktop computer. It gets used when I practice along with YouTube vids and such. It gets more time than larger rig with the pedal board. Best damn piece of cheap gear around.


I got an amp in preparation for Christmas gifts. Came with a Seymour Duncan acoustic pickup that cost more than what I payed for the amp. 

My first guitar was an amp/guitar/gigbag kit that was less than the value of the guitar, or the amp, on the used market. 

I'm the buyer for me and the two kids, so I like those bargains... 

I'm still short one small amp before I can start to look at real gear.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

JBFairthorne said:


> I'm not against cheap guitars. I'm against sinking a bunch of dough into a cheap guitar.


It depends on the gear, the use & the user.
but you may be better off getting stuff that costs more if you're just going to upgrade parts.
But if you get a greta deal or you already own it--then why not.

I upgraded my LP copy I wouldn't get much for if I sold it.
I won't get my money back on the mods if I sell it now, but that's okay--because now I play it, instead of letting it sit around.
And if I spent the same amount on a new guitar that I did on the upgrades + what I would have received if I could sell the guitar--it would have cost me more in the long run to buy a new one & fix it up.
But it doesn't always work out that way--and I purposely didn't spend a lot on the new parts (Both pickups were bought for lower than regular price for example.)


----------



## PTWamps (Aug 5, 2016)

bolero said:


> I think nowadays, since everything is CNC cut and all the various guitar parts actually FIT correctly, cheaper guitars are much better than they were years ago, when everything was done manually by potentially unskilled labour
> 
> not sure if the same can be said about amps, but there are some great inexpensive amps out there too.


There are indeed some good cheaper amps out there. The problem comes when cheaply made amps with machine populated/ robo-soldered PCBs break down. With older and higher end amps (some even with PCBs but made to be serviced... old LAB Series, Roland, Peavey, from the 70s/80s) a tech can get in there with a soldering gun and fix them. They can with the new cheap ones, too, but most of the latter were simply never meant to be touched with human hands and tools.

An example: The other day I fixed a Tech 21 combo where the selecter switches crapped out. Fixing the switches was simple (a little cleaning was all they needed) but it took me an hour to dismantle the amp to access them, and another hour to put it back together. Every step of the way there's the risk of some other tiny wire or plastic connecter breaking or coming loose.

With older classic amps, or newer well-made amps such as Swart or the Fender reissues, you just open them up, find the problem -- usually right in front of you, or a few screw turns away, and close it back up. 

Of course, none of what Ive described matters to the average consumer who wants to save money -- and not all cheap amps are crap (love my Vox AC10... and it's all pcb, made in China, but Vox knows how to design for a low price point). But there are an awful lot of amps to be avoided -- not all of them cheap either -- if you only knew what was inside them.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

PTWamps said:


> There are indeed some good cheaper amps out there. The problem comes when cheaply made amps with machine populated/ robo-soldered PCBs break down. With older and higher end amps (some even with PCBs but made to be serviced... old LAB Series, Roland, Peavey, from the 70s/80s) a tech can get in there with a soldering gun and fix them. They can with the new cheap ones, too, but most of the latter were simply never meant to be touched with human hands and tools.
> 
> Of course, none of what Ive described matters to the average consumer who wants to save money -- and not all cheap amps are crap (love my Vox AC10... and it's all pcb, made in China, but Vox knows how to design for a low price point). But there are an awful lot of amps to be avoided -- not all of them cheap either -- if you only knew what was inside them.


It's a chicken and egg thing though. Without machine populated, robo-soldered PCB's, there wouldn't be amps at the crazy low price point we see. While I don't think buying a $100 amp is the way to go (I'd recommend 3 or 4 times that), it probably gets lots of people into the game. If those amps were handmade, they'd be more money, still use shitty components and have much lower reliability/quality construction.

I'm not a big fan of cheap gear, but I love good gear for cheap. Different things, IMO.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Inexpensive gear that is not 'cheap'. Builders like Gibson did that all the time in the 50s - Les Paul Junior, Les Paul Special, ES-125,....


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

High/Deaf said:


> It's a chicken and egg thing though. Without machine populated, robo-soldered PCB's, there wouldn't be amps at the crazy low price point we see. While I don't think buying a $100 amp is the way to go (I'd recommend 3 or 4 times that), it probably gets lots of people into the game. If those amps were handmade, they'd be more money, still use shitty components and have much lower reliability/quality construction.
> 
> I'm not a big fan of cheap gear, but I love good gear for cheap. Different things, IMO.


My Crate VC5212 was a nightmare to work on. But like the design engineer said on TGP, it was a great circuit design (very true, especially the clean channel) but the corporate goons took the cost engineering a little too far.


----------



## PTWamps (Aug 5, 2016)

High/Deaf said:


> It's a chicken and egg thing though. Without machine populated, robo-soldered PCB's, there wouldn't be amps at the crazy low price point we see. While I don't think buying a $100 amp is the way to go (I'd recommend 3 or 4 times that), it probably gets lots of people into the game. If those amps were handmade, they'd be more money, still use shitty components and have much lower reliability/quality construction.
> 
> I'm not a big fan of cheap gear, but I love good gear for cheap. Different things, IMO.



I know what you're saying, but my point was that there are huge design differences between one company's cheap amp and another's, that makes the one dependable and relatively easy to fix and the other virtually disposable when it breaks down.

Any component or bad solder joint can be replaced or fixed once you find it and have access to it. But access is the key... and some amps are barely worth the hassle it takes to dismantle them. That's more a matter of design than price or method of manufacture.

Vox IMHO does cheap amps rather well, whereas similarly priced models from a lot of other companies (the Tech 21 comes to mind, as does a Traynor YCV-80 I currently have in, that's sealed up like bloody Fort Knox) are a drag to fix.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

PTWamps said:


> I know what you're saying, but my point was that there are huge design differences between one company's cheap amp and another's, that makes the one dependable and relatively easy to fix and the other virtually disposable when it breaks down.
> 
> Any component or bad solder joint can be replaced or fixed once you find it and have access to it. But access is the key... and some amps are barely worth the hassle it takes to dismantle them. That's more a matter of design than price or method of manufacture.
> 
> Vox IMHO does cheap amps rather well, whereas similarly priced models from a lot of other companies (the Tech 21 comes to mind, as does a Traynor YCV-80 I currently have in, that's sealed up like bloody Fort Knox) are a drag to fix.


Good point. I don't see a huge volume like you would, just the ones I own or have owned (I have much more experience in pre-digital audio/video production equipment). 

Some of the ones I've had to fix are a nightmare to take apart - and of course those are the ones that are hardly worth fixing anyways. They always seem to build the damn thing around the part that failed.


----------

